# Kubota BX231 Sub Compact Tractor



## cookie8451 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi , Is there any way of keeping the cutting deck in the raised position whilst using the rear 3 point linkage many thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The deck should stay up after you raise it.


----------

